# Edirol UM 1s



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I was bidding on a Edirol UM 1EX on ebay but someone outbid me with 10 seconds left. I have found another Edirol unit, the UM 1S, that is slightly cheaper. There is only 1 UM1EX listed and it has 8 days to go, I don't want to wait that long.

http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.aspx?ObjectId=472

I assume this will do the same job as the UM1EX, in the product descriptions the UM1EX has 'native driver support for windows XP', this is not mentioned for the UM1S. Has anyone had any experience with this unit??

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

The UM-1S looks a few models old, the latest being the UM-1EX, but they all use the same drivers as shown by the downloads for Windows section on the Edirol website.

UM-1 Driver Ver.2.0.0 for Windows XP / Windows 2000
This is the EDIROL UM-1 (UM-1, UM-1S, UM-1X, UM-1SX, UM-1EX) driver for Windows XP Home Edition/Professional and Windows 2000 Professional.

I have the UM-1SX, this is the same as the UM-1X shown in the REW getting started files, but requires you to buy your own midi cables which I find an advantage because I can buy longer midi cables and put my computer (could even be in another room so not having to heave the PC around) a reasonable distance away from the BFD. 

Unfortunately I haven't been able to test it yet with REW due to the problems associated with the newer BFD 1124p

Hope this helps


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply mate, I ended up buying it, should be here tomorrow. No more laying on the floor to set up my BFD.

Harry.


----------

